# Recap/Retread Tires?



## TDI (Feb 11, 2010)

Have any of you ran recap or retread tires (whiche ever term you prefer) on your plow trucks.

My buddy got a set from treadwright.com

They offer the BFG All Terrain Tread pattern as well as the old Goodyear Wrangler MTR pattern.

They have a process where they mold chrushed glass and nut shells in to the rubber and it is supposed to be all that. My buddy the set he had.

Has any one plowed with these. My primary plow truck is a third vehicle and is only used for plowing snow and as a "Work Truck" basically anything i dont want to do with my newer diesel

Thoughts?


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

I checked into this once...What I was quoted was only a $20 per tire savings over new
And the thought of the recap coming off:crying: My uncle uses them all the time on his dump truck, but...I never looked into it any further..


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

I have them on my Dakota, over 40k miles with great wear and pretty decent traction in all conditions without the Kedge Grip. Bought them because they were half the cost of BFG's.


----------



## Fourbycb (Feb 12, 2009)

I have a set of treadwrights on my ram 2500 with 25000. miles so far and at half the cost of BFG I can say I am very impressed so far. They are BFG caseing and I got the kelvar one's, you cant go wrong IMO


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Though not treadwrights, I have re-caps on the back of my dump truck.

with 19.5" rims, my local tire shop had them for commercial vehicles. I do believe they are load range E.

Even with 3 ton loads I've had no issues with the tires. They also have a more aggressive tread at 1/3rd the cost of new tires.

....


----------



## Dstosh (Dec 30, 2003)

White Gardens;1359254 said:


> Though not treadwrights, I have re-caps on the back of my dump truck.
> 
> with 19.5" rims, my local tire shop had them for commercial vehicles. I do believe they are load range E.
> 
> ...


I'll second that...I just bought a set for my 03'450. They were 148 a piece. Half as much as new ones....better tread pattern too. My buddy runs them on his truck, and his buddy runs them on his truck...havent heard of any issues.. and we've had more than 3 ton on those trucks..


----------



## OMGWTFBBQ (Sep 23, 2009)

I have been running Treadwrights for 2 years only in the winter for plowing. I use the guard dogs with kedge grip and love them. They have been animals in the snow, and even when I thought I was stuck, I managed to wiggle out. I know I have about 15k miles on them and would/will purchase them again when this set wears out. Running them on a 2006 Chevy 2500HD with a Duramax.


----------



## adksnowo (Dec 14, 2005)

I have run several sets of Treadwright tires over the years and have no complaints. Great tire, killer prices.


----------



## nh785 (Oct 22, 2009)

bought a bunch of treadwrights for my fleet couple years back. had several of them blow apart. 1 was on the back of a ford and totaled out the box on the truck. Took them all off and trashed them. never again. bed cost me $4,000. Might have been a bad batch, as the first set I bought lasted 30,000 with no issues, but I'm not taking the risk of losing a front tire at 60 mph towing a skid in a storm.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

I just had Treadwrights delivered for my F450. I haven't put them on yet but if they work as good as they look I'll be very happy.

Only $120/tire (with Kedge grip) and $35 for delivery. Can't beat it!


----------

